# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  أسئلة تخص عالم الحيوان

## عيون لاتنام

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
* هذه مسابقة في مجال الحيوانات فقط*

*وهذا هو أول سؤال* 

* ماهو أول حيوان جلبه كرستوفر كولمبوس  إلى إمريكا أثناء الكشوف الجغرافية ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*للاسف  بعد  جهد  طؤيل  لم اجد الجواب* 

*ارجوا  ان اعرف هذه المعلومة * 

*تشكري ابنتي على  هذه المسابقة الجميلة*

*محمود سعد*

----------


## القزويني

الدجاج

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب هو البقرة*


*والشكر لك أخي محمود سعد  والقزويني على المتابعة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وسؤالي هو*

*من المعروف أن البعوض يمتص دم الإنسان* 
*ولكن من يمتص ذلك الدم هل هو ذكر البعوض أم أنثى البعوض ؟*

----------


## القزويني

الانثى
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوابك صحيح أخي القزويني وتحياتي لك*

*وسؤالي هو*
*صح أو خطأ*



*للتمييز بين أنثى وذكر البط* 
*لذكر البط رأس خضراء وصدر بني وجسم رمادي ومنقار أصفر*
*إما الأنثى فيها نقط بنية (     )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وسؤالي هو
صح أو خطأ



للتمييز بين أنثى وذكر البط 
لذكر البط رأس خضراء وصدر بني وجسم رمادي ومنقار أصفر
إما الأنثى فيها نقط بنية (صح )*

----------


## القزويني

*السلام عليكم*
من انواع البط
*الروان يحتوى نماذج ريش جميلة نشأ وتطور فى فرنسا وهذا الاسم ينسب إلى مدينة فى شمال فرنسا وتنطق (Row-en وأحياناRoo -en**) وتأخذ هذه السلالة اللون الأصلي لسلالة المالارد بالرغم من أن هذه السلالة لونها أغمق من أسلافها ، وهو من أنواع البط الكبيرة الحجم وتزن حوالي 9-11 رطل (4-5 كجم ) ويكتمل ريشه عند عمر من 10-12 أسبوع .*
*يتميز الذكر باللون الأخضر للرأس وحول الرقبة أو أعلاها كما توجد حلقة من الريش الأبيض وأسفل الرقبة ولون الظهر رمادي ومشوب بالأخضر خاصة قرب منطقة الرقبة ، ولون الجسم من أسفل أزرق رمادي وريش الأجنحة مخطط ولون الأرجل والأصابع برتقالي أو برتقالي بنى ووزن الذكر البالغ 4.5 كجم فهي تتميز بأن ريش الأجنحة مشابه للون أجنحة الذكور أما ريش الجسم فبنى ووزن الأنثى البالغة 4 كجم .*
*ويعتبر الروان غير نشيط ولكن عموما فهو قابل للتعلم وهو فقير فى إنتاج البيض وإنتاجه يتراوح بين 80-110 بيضة في السنة والروان عموما يعتبر للزينة ولكن نظراً لكبر حجم الجسم يعتبر من سلالات اللحم .* 


*_____________تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح أخي محمود سعد والقزويني* 

*السؤال أكمل الفراغ*
*1- أندر أنواع الببغاوات هو الببغاء 00000 الذي يعيش في جزر  الدومينيكان في الكاربي المهددة بإزالة الغابات*
*2- الببغاء الذي يقوم بترديد سياق الكلام هو الببغاء 000000 الأفريقي*

----------


## القزويني

السؤال أكمل الفراغ
*1- أندر أنواع الببغاوات هو الببغاء كوكاتو الذي يعيش في جزر الدومينيكان في الكاربي المهددة بإزالة الغابات*
*2- الببغاء الذي يقوم بترديد سياق الكلام هو الببغاء الرمادي الأفريقي*

_______________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جوابك صحيح أخي القزويني

بالنسبة لفقرة رقم واحد 

أندر أنواع الببغاوات هو الببغاء كوكاتو  يلقب ب( الأمبراطوري ) الذي يعيش في جزر الدومينيكان في الكاربي المهددة بإزالة الغابات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وسؤالي هو
أكمل الفراغ
يتميز إنسان الغاب بأن له ذراعان طويلتان تصلان إلى 000000 عند وقوفه 
ويعتبر ثاني الحيوانات 000000

----------


## القزويني

«إنسان الغاب» مهدد جدياً بالانقراض في غابات إندونيسيا

 حذر تقرير إعلامي صادر أمس عن جماعة بروفاونا إندونيسيا البيئية الناشطة في إندونيسيا أن القرد الكبير المعروف بـ«إنسان الغاب» (أو الأورانغ أوتان) الذي تعد أدغال الجزر الإندونيسية الكبرى موطنه الأساسي يواجه الآن جدياً خطر الانقراض. وأوضح التقرير أن الأورانغ أوتان سينقرض خلال عقد من الزمن ما لم تتخذ إجراءات صارمة لوقف الاتجار غير المشروع فيه. وأشار التقرير أنه لم يتبقى من هذه الفصيلة الا ما يقرب من 14000 قرد فقط، ويخشى أن تنقرض تماما على جزيرة سومطرة خلال خمس سنوات وعلى جزيرة كاليمانتان (بورنيو) خلال عشر سنوات. هذا، وذكر هاردي باكتيانتورو منسق الحملة التي أطلقتها الجماعة «أنه يبقى من هذه القردة على جزيرة سومطرة اليوم 7518 قرداً فقط وإن أحدث إحصاء أظهر اختفاء مالا يقل عن ألف منها كل سنة في شمال الجزيرة وفي غابات إقليم أتشيه. وأضاف باكتيانتورو أن التحقيق الذي أجرته الجماعة أظهر اصطياد نفس العدد من القردة في كاليمانتان. ومن جانب آخر أظهر تقرير جديد أصدرته شبكة ترافيك لمراقبة الاتجار في الحيوانات البرية أن برنامجاً مشتركاً يقدمه الصندوق العالمي للحياة البرية والاتحاد العالمي للحفاظ على الحياة البرية يشير إلى استمرار الاتجار غير المشروع بالقردة الكبيرة من فصيلتي الأورانغ أوتان والغيبون في أسواق بيع الطيور بجزيرتي جاوة وبالي. واكد أن أغلب القردة التي وجدت في هذه الاسواق من الفصيلتين جلبت من موطنيها الاصليين سومطرة وكاليمانتان. 


___________________تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على الأضافة أخي القزويني*
*وجواب السؤال هو :*
*أكمل الفراغ
يتميز إنسان الغاب بأن له ذراعان طويلتان تصلان إلى  قدميه  عند وقوفه 
ويعتبر ثاني الحيوانات ضخامة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_حيوان سفاك فإذا تيسر له الدخول في مكان الدجاج أو الحمام قتل كل الحيوانات ولم يأخذ منها إلا ما يكفي لغذائه. أما إذا كانت الفريسة كبيرة فإنه يلعق دمها ويتركها. وإذا عثر على بيض الدجاج خرمه في بعض مواضعه ومص محتوى كل بيضة دون أن يسكب شيء منه على الأرض. 
_

_ماهو اسم هذا الحيوان ؟_

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

أني محتارة ياالذئب يالثعلب

----------


## مهتاب

أبن أوى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا أختي ملكة الأحساس بالنسبة لجوابك غير صحيح على العموم يعطيك العافية*
*أختي مهتاب أيضا الأجابة خاطئة ويعطيك العافية ياااارب*
*والجواب الصحيح هو*
*ابن عرس*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وللمعلومية*
*ابن عرس..*
*حيوان صغير من أكلات اللحوم رشيق الجسم. 
يعيش ابن عرس في المناطق السهلية والجبلية، وفي الأماكن الآهلة بالسكان وغير الآهلة، 

ويجعل مسكنه في شقوق الأشجار والجدران، تحت الحجارة؛ أما في الشتاء فيلجأ إلى الأهراء والمخازن والحظائر، وسطوح المنازل، وهو يخرج من مكمنه ليلاً لاصطياد فريسته، ولا يخرج نهاراً إلا إذا كان مطمئناً على نفسه. 

يأكل ابن عرس الفئران، والجرذان، والدجاج، والأرانب، والحمام، والثعابين، والضفادع، وغيرها، وهو حيوان سفاك، فإذا تيسر له الدخول في مكان الدجاج أو الحمام، قتل كل الحيوانات، ولم يأخذ منها إلا ما يكفي لغذائه: أما إذا كانت الفريسة كبيرة فإنه يعلق دمها ويتركها، وإذا عثر على بيض الدجاج خرمه في بعض مواضعه، ومص محتوى كل بيضة دون أن ينسكب شيء منه على الأرض. 

ذكر هذا الحيوان أكبر من أنثاه، وليس له فترة تزاوج محددة، إذ يستمر بالتزاوج طيلة السنة، وتحمل الأنثى مدة خمسة أسابيع، تضع بعدها من خمسة إلى سبعة جراء. 

أسماؤه: السرعوب، أبو الحكم، أبو الوثاب.. 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حيوان طائر مهاجر أليف وتُشكل أثناء الطيران والهجرة أسراباً تُنتظم بشكل الرقم 8*
*تتميز بحدة السمع والبصر مما جعل الإغريق والفراعنه والرومان يستفيدون منها في الحراسة فهي تطلق صيحات الإنذار عند تعرضها لأي أذى* 
*فماأسم هذا الطائر ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاوز ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة ماشاء الله أختي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## مهتاب

*الإوز* من الطيور المائية ذو لون أبيض يزن الذكر منه حوالي 12 كغم وتزن الأنثى أقل من ذلك تبيض الأنثى بحدود 30 – 40 بيضة سنويا وتتسم البيضة بكبر الحجم يصل وزنها إلى حوالي 200 غم.
هناك إوز البري والإوز المدجن الذي يربى تجاريا للاستفادة من لحومها وكبدها وريشها.
هناك أنواع عديدة من الإوز المشهور منها إوز تولوز و الإوز العراقي والذي يعرف ب (تم) كبير الحجم ذو عنق طويل له صوت كصوت النفير لونه أبيض بمنقار برتقالي, و الإوز المصري ويتسم بصغر حجمه حيث يزن الذكر حوالي 4 كغم ويكون لونه رمادي أو ابيض ومن أسمه نشأ في مصر وأنتشر في أنحاء العالم.
يربى إوز العراقي (تم) في البرك والبري منه يتنقل عبر العالم ويزور دلتا النيل شتاء وهو معروف في جميع أنحاء العالم وتدور حوله أساطير كثيرة.
تم استئناس الطيور ( 2500 سنة قبل الميلاد ) وقد تم استئناس الإوز في مصر قبل الميلاد بحوالي 1500 سنة ، ولم تستأنس الدواجن في الغرب إلا منذ حوالي 800 سنة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على الأضافة أخي مهتاب*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كم أذين وبطين لقلب السلحفاة ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لها قلب مؤلف من أذينين اثنين وبطين واحد . 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيهما أطول ذكر الزرافة أم أنثاه ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ذكر الزرافة أطول من الأنثى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أين يعيش البطريق في النصف الشمالي أو الجنوبي للكرة الأرضية ؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

في النصف الجنوبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## مهتاب

حيوان يذرف دمعا حقيقيا عندما يكون حزينا أومتألما او في خطر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ممكن يكون خروف البحر
أنتظر التصحيح

----------


## ابو طارق

الجواب  صحيح  


نعم انه خروف البحر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الصوف المخير يستخرج من أي حيوان ؟*

----------


## الليل الممزق

العنزة الأنقورية

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هل الفيل من الحيوانات التي تبدل أسنانها ؟*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*نعم يبدل اسنانه*
*يولد الفيل وفي فمه سن واحده على كل جانب كل فك,أي أربع أسنان في الفكين*
*وإذا بليت ينبت له غيرها, وقد يستبدل أسنانه ست مرات في حياته وإذا بليت الاخيره فانه يموت لعجزه عن المضغ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي بسمة يعطيك العافية*
*أسمح لي ساكبر خط جوابك ليكون اوضح للاخرين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مالسبب في تمرغ وحيد القرن في الوحل وبقاء الوحل على جلده ؟*

----------


## مهتاب

يعيش وحيد القرن في الغابات والمستنقعات التي تكثر فيها الحشرات والبعوض فهو يكسو جلده بالوحل حتى يجف الوحل على جسده ويكون طبقة تحميه من لدغ البعوض

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ما هو الحيوان الذي يملك أقصر فترة حمل من الحيوانات ؟*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* أقصر فترة حمل بين الحيوانات هي لحيوان الأبوسوم الأمريكي* 

*والهرة الشرقية والتي تبلغ 12 - 13 يوما ويمكن ان تقصر الى 8 ايام* 

*بإنتظار تصحيحك ِ أختي عيون لاتنام*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الأبوسوم Possum*

* حيوان أمريكي من الجرابيات تلد انثاه جراء غير مكتملة النو وتكمل نموهم داخل جراب لها.

الأبوسوم حيوان ماكر فمن عاداته التماوت عندما يشعر بالخطر كي يبعد عدوه عنه.

تعتبر فترة الحمل عند حيوان الأبوسوم من أقصر الفترات لدى الحيوانات فالأبوسوم الأمريكي تبلغ فترة الحمل لذى أنثاه 12 - 13 يوما ويمكن ان تقصر إلى 8 ايام*

*تضع أنثاه بين 4-24 صغيراً في المرة الواحدة، لا يعيش منها عادة إلا سبعة، لا يتعدى طول الواحد منها عند الولادة السنتيمترين، ولا يزن أكثر من 15 جراماً، لذلك تضعهم الأنثى في الكيس البطني لمدة شهرين كاملين حتى تصبح لهم القدرة على الحركة و التنقل خارج الجيب، فتبدأ الام بحملهم على ظهرها.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي أنين وابي محمود يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختر الإجابة الصحيحة*
*حيوان القرد ذو الخرطوم تستمر مرحلة الحمل لأنثاه* 
*112 يوم*
*122 يوم*
*166 يوم*
*187 يوم*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *أختر الإجابة الصحيحة*
> *حيوان القرد ذو الخرطوم تستمر مرحلة الحمل لأنثاه* 
> *112 يوم*
> *122 يوم*
> *166 يوم*
> *187 يوم*



*القرد ذو الخرطوم 
قردٌ طويل الذيل من عائلة Ceropihecidae. يوجد في احراج بورنيو، وهو بلون محمر شاحب من الجهة السفلى، أنفه طويل ومتدل. وهو أصغر عند الإناث مما هو عند الذكور، يبلغ طول الذكر حوالي 72 سم ويبلغ طول ذيله 75 سم ويزن نحواً من 24 كلغم. الانثى أصغر وأكثر بياضاً. وهو نهاري النشاط يقتات بالنباتات ويحيا ضمن قطعان يبلغ عددها 20 حيواناً. للصغار وجه مزرق والانثى تلد صغيراً واحداً في أي وقت من السنة وتستمر مرحلة الحمل 166 يوماً، اعداده في تناقص مستمر بسبب تدمير بيئته.*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك ابي محمود*

----------


## ابو طارق

*التنين* 

*هل  هو  حيوان  حقيقي  ام اسطوري*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

التنين حيوان حقيقى

----------


## ابو طارق

**
*تمثال التنين* *بسلوفينيا*




*التنين : هو من الكائنات الاسطورية وهو زاحف مجنح وفي بعض الاساطير لا يملك اجنحة, ويقال في بعض الاساطير بانه ينفث النار من فمه .*
*توجد بعض* *الزواحف** التي تسمى بالتنين مثل (تنين الكومودوا) وسمي بذلك لضخامته وطوله ولوجود الشبه بينه وبين التنانين الاسطورية .*
*بعتبر التنين من الوحوش الشرسة الشريرة في معظم البلدان ، ولكن في الصين يعتبر من انبل الكائنات وهو مثال للحكمة والقوة .*
*وتوجد انواع للتنانين في الاساطير العالمية :**تنين طائر* *تنين زاحف ارضي (لا يمتلك اجنحة)* *تنين مائي (وهو الذي يسكن البحار والانهار)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*النسور  تضع في السنة* 


*بيضة* 

*بيضتان* 

*3 بيضات* 

*4 بيضات* 

*5 بيضات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بيضة واحده فقط*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جواب  صحيح*

----------


## صوفيا

الي بعدة   السؤال  !!!!!!

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هل يستطيع البوم الرؤية اثناء النهار ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *هل يستطيع البوم الرؤية اثناء النهار ؟*



 
*لايستطيع الرؤية بوضوح في النهار*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *نوع من انواع الصقور لا يحسن قنص الحباري و الكروان ، غير أنه ماهر في صيد الأرانب فماهو ؟*
> *الباز..**نوع من انواع الصقور تعتبر من الجوارح الوفية لأهلها ؟*
> *الباز..**حيوان يعيش في جزر في إندونيسيا اكتشف في عام 1912 تضع الأنثى من 10 – 20 بيضة وتقوم بدفنها في الحفرة وتمتد فترة الحضانة إلى 8 أشهر ويصل التنين إلى مرحلة البلوغ في السنة السادسة حيوان مفترس واكل للحوم يوجد في فمه 70 نوع من البكتيريا القاتلة لذا فإنه عندما يحاول اصطياد الطرائد الكبيرة مثل الغزلان و الجواميس فإنه يقوم بعضها فقط تاركا البكتيريا التي في فمه تنتقل إلى الفريسة لتتسبب بتسمم دمها ومن ثم يبتعد عنها قليلا ويراقبها حتى تموت ببطء ومن ثم يلتهمها فماهو ؟*
> *تنين كومودو ...*



*كل عام وانتي بالف خير خيتي..*
*تحياااااااتي..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نوع من انواع الصقور لا يحسن قنص الحباري و الكروان ، غير أنه ماهر في صيد الأرانب فماهو ؟*
*الجواب الباز* 
*نوع من انواع الصقور تعتبر من الجوارح الوفية لأهلها ؟*
*الجواب الباز* *****************************
*حيوان يعيش في جزر في إندونيسيا اكتشف في عام 1912 تضع الأنثى من 10 – 20 بيضة وتقوم بدفنها في الحفرة وتمتد فترة الحضانة إلى 8 أشهر ويصل التنين إلى مرحلة البلوغ في السنة السادسة حيوان مفترس واكل للحوم يوجد في فمه 70 نوع من البكتيريا القاتلة لذا فإنه عندما يحاول اصطياد الطرائد الكبيرة مثل الغزلان و الجواميس فإنه يقوم بعضها فقط تاركا البكتيريا التي في فمه تنتقل إلى الفريسة لتتسبب بتسمم دمها ومن ثم يبتعد عنها قليلا ويراقبها حتى تموت ببطء ومن ثم يلتهمها فماهو ؟*


*تنين الكومودو*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح لأختي انين والاب بو طارق تستحقا التقييم* 
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير وبصحة وعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هذا نوع من انواع الببغاوات فماذا يطلق عليه ؟؟ 
___________________ 
 


هذا نوع من انواع الببغاوات فماذا يطلق عليه ؟


______________


*ماهو الزيت الذي يحبه الثعبان ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> هذا نوع من انواع الببغاوات فماذا يطلق عليه ؟؟
> *المكاو القرمزي..* 
> ___________________ 
>  
> 
> 
> هذا نوع من انواع الببغاوات فماذا يطلق عليه ؟ 
> * ببغاء الامازون..*
> _____________ 
> ...



*ان شاء الله صح..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح وتستحقي التقييم عليه عزيزتي سلمت يمناك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح أو خطأ*
*تعيش الببغاوات في المناطق الباردة ( )*
*الببغاوات من الطيور المهاجرة ( )*
*ببغاء المكاو أصغر نوع من أنواع الببغاوات (  )*
*الببغاوات من الطيور المعمرة (         )*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صح أو خطأ*
> 
> *تعيش الببغاوات في المناطق الباردة (خطـأ )*
> *الببغاوات من الطيور المهاجرة (خطـأ )*
> *ببغاء المكاو أصغر نوع من أنواع الببغاوات (خطـأ)*
> 
> *الببغاوات من الطيور المعمرة (صـح )*



*اتمنى وفقت في الاجابه..*
*شكراا اختي عيون..*
*وكل عام وانتي بخير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح أو خطأ*
*البومة من الطيور الجارحة (            )*
*طعام الصقور هو الجيف (      )*
*تتميز النسور والببغاوات بأن لها مناقير معقوفه (            )*
*تتميز النسور بأن ريش جسمها موحد اللون (             )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صح أو خطأ*
*البومة من الطيور الجارحة (صح )*
*طعام الصقور هو الجيف (خطأ )*
*تتميز النسور والببغاوات بأن لها مناقير معقوفه ( صح)*
*تتميز النسور بأن ريش جسمها موحد اللون (صح )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة وتستحق التقييم عليها سلمت يمناك والدي يو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

صح أو خطأ

تتميز الافاعي بحاسة شم قوية (               )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجابة خطأ*
*التصحيح / تتميز بحدة البصر..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا عزيزتي شذى الزهراء نعم صحيح تتميز الافاعي بحدة بصرا قوية يعطيك العافية*
*ولكن سؤالي كان يقصد بحاسة الشم الموجودة عند الافاعي وإجابة سؤالي هي صح تتميز الافاعي بحاسة شم قوية*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

ص ـباحك خ ـير خ ـيتي .. 






> *أفعى الأناكوندا* 
> 
> 
> *ماهو الفرق بين الأناكوندا الأسترالية وأناكوندا الأمازون ؟*
> الفرق بينهما أن الأناكوندا الاس ـترالية تبيض أما أناكوندا الأمازون تلد ..
> 
> 
> 
> *ماهو الموطن الأصلي لأناكوندا المتطورة ؟*
> ...



 

إن ش ـاء الله تكون إج ـاباتي صـ ح ـيحه !!



ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي شوق المحبه سيتم التقييم* 
*موفقة دائم لكل خير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو أسم هذا الطائر ؟*
*اين يقع موطنه الأصلي ؟*
*وهل هو من الطيور المهاجرة ؟*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماهو اسم الطائر ؟
اوز العراق السوداء.
اين يقع موطنه الاصلي؟
الصين.
وهل هو من الطيور المهاجره؟
نعم.
انتظر التصحيح.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات خاطئة عزيزتي شكرا على المحاولة*
*ابحثي مجددا ربما تجدي الاجابات الصحيحة*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*ماهو أسم هذا الطائر ؟*
*البجعه السوداء*
*اين يقع موطنه الأصلي ؟*
*غرب استراليا*
*وهل هو من الطيور المهاجرة ؟*
*لا,,فهو من الطيور التي لاتهاجر فهو يقضي حياته في بيئته التي تواجد بها .*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الجواب  صحيح * 

*لقد سبقتني  ابنتي* 

*اخرى*

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ننتظر اسئلة جديدة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي أخرى يعطيك الف عافية سيتم التقييم أيضا والدي لك تقييم* 
*يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا وعساكم عالقوة دائم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الطائر الذي بأسم  زُمُج الماء ؟*
*ماهو الذي طائر له قابلية تخفي ودفاع عن النفس بشكل رائع وسلمي وباستخدام عدة طرق مثل أخذ حمام رملي ومن ثم الطيران قرب الأرض كي لا يميزه الناظر عن شكل الأرض فلا يعرف اتجاهه أو باستخدام تقنية رش رذاذ أسود زيتي برائحة كريهة من غدة بقاعدة الذيل تبعد أي متطفل ؟*
*هل يعتبر الحبارى من الطيور المهاجرة أو غير المهاجرة ؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *ماهو الطائر الذي بأسم زُمُج الماء ؟*
> *النورس*
> 
> *ماهو الذي طائر له قابلية تخفي ودفاع عن النفس بشكل رائع وسلمي وباستخدام عدة طرق مثل أخذ حمام رملي ومن ثم الطيران قرب الأرض كي لا يميزه الناظر عن شكل الأرض فلا يعرف اتجاهه أو باستخدام تقنية رش رذاذ أسود زيتي برائحة كريهة من غدة بقاعدة الذيل تبعد أي متطفل ؟*
> *هدهد*
> *هل يعتبر الحبارى من الطيور المهاجرة أو غير المهاجرة ؟*
> 
> *من المهاجرة*






 :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماشاء الله إجابات صحيحة اخي إبتسام السهم واهلا وسهلا بك معنا مجددا* 
*أسعدني رجوعك :)* 
*سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختر الإجابة الصحيحة* 
*يمتلك سمك القرش ( هيكل عظمي  - هيكل غضروفي )* 




__________________________________


*لماذا يتحرك سمك القرش اثناء السباحة بشكل دائم ؟*



*________________*


*ايهما اطول الزرافة أم الفيل ؟*


*____________*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*أختر الإجابة الصحيحة* 
*يمتلك سمك القرش ( هيكل عظمي - هيكل غضروفي )*  
 

*هيكل غضروفي* 

*لماذا يتحرك سمك القرش اثناء السباحة بشكل دائم ؟*
*يتنفس القرش عبر خمسة او ستة ازواج من الخياشم الموجودة على جانبيه ،وعندما يتحرك يندفع الماءعبر الخياشم التي تمتص الاوكسجين لذلك يحتاج القرش الى الحركة الدائمة لانه اذا توقف لا يندفع الماء عبر الخياشم فيفقد القدرة على التنفس فيموت ،‏* 

*ايهما اطول الزرافة أم الفيل ؟* 
*الزرافه اطول والفيل اضخم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة عزيزتي نهضة إحساس يعطيك الف عافية سيتم التقييم* 
* ولدي إجابة على السؤال الثاني ولكن بطريقة مختلفة*
* الا وهو* 

*تمتاز أسماك القرش بحركتها الدائمة (حتى لاتغرق) وذلك لعدم وجود مثانات هوائية فيها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهو الطائر الوحيد الذى له اصبعان في كل قدم ؟*
*ماهو السبب في أكل النعام الكثير من الرمال ؟*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> ضع لكل حشرة من الحشرات الاسم المناسب لها 
> 
> فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) - يعسوب - بق الفراش - دبور الماني - حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد )
> 
>  حشرة الزيز
> 
> 
> 
>  دبور الماني
> ...





يعطيك الف عافيهــ يالغاليهــ على هيك طرح
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ضع لكل حشرة من الحشرات الاسم المناسب لها 
> 
> فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) - يعسوب - بق الفراش - دبور الماني - حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد ) 
> **
> *حشرة الزيز..*
> 
> 
> **
> *دبور الماني..*
> ...



عاش من شاافش عيووني
الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه غناتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## القزويني

حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد )







دبور الماني 





فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) 






يعسوب









 

بق الفراش 


_____تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ضع لكل حشرة من الحشرات الاسم المناسب لها 

فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) - يعسوب - بق الفراش - دبور الماني - حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد )*

**
*حشرة الزيز..


***
*دبور الماني

***
*فرس النبي (السرعوف


***
*يعسوب 


***
*بق الفراش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> ضع لكل حشرة من الحشرات الاسم المناسب لها 
> 
> فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) - يعسوب - بق الفراش - دبور الماني - حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد )
> 
> 
> 
>  الزيز
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

دمعة طفلة يتيمة - شذى الزهراء - القزويني - وردة محمدية - عاشقة المستحيل 
إجابات صحيحة يعطيكم الف عافية سيتم التقييم

----------


## الباسمي

*ضع لكل حشرة من الحشرات الاسم المناسب لها* 

*فرس النبي ( السرعوف ) - يعسوب - بق الفراش - دبور الماني - حشرة الزيز ( السيكاد )* 
**
*حشرة الزيز* 

**
*دبور إلماني* 
**
*فرس النبي السرعوف* 

**
*يعسوب*  

**
*بق الفراش*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة أخي الباسمي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ذبابه افريقيه ماصه للدم , أكبر من الذبابه المنزليه , تلدغ الانسان والحيوان , وتنقل التريبانوسوما وهي حيوانات أوليه تسبب مرض النوم للانسان فما هو اسمها ؟ 
الفيل الافريقي أكبر حجماً من الفيل الهندي 
فأيهما أكبر حجماً الزرافة الافريقية ام الهندية ؟

----------


## القزويني

*ذبابة تسي تسي* 
* 

*
لا يوجد في الهند زرافات 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :bigsmile: 
______تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجاباتان صحيحتين سيتم التقييم أخي القزويني يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حمل الجنين أو البيض من مهمة الانثى عند أنواع الحيوانات جميعاً ما عدا نوع واحد من الحيوانات يقوم فيه الذكر بهذه المهمة ويغذي الجنين بدمه أربعين يوماً قبل ولادته فما هو هذا الذكر الحامل ؟

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> حمل الجنين أو البيض من مهمة الانثى عند أنواع الحيوانات جميعاً ما عدا نوع واحد من الحيوانات يقوم فيه الذكر بهذه المهمة ويغذي الجنين بدمه أربعين يوماً قبل ولادته فما هو هذا الذكر الحامل ؟



حصان البحر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب صحيح عزيزتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة يعطيك الف عافية سيتم التقييم

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
السؤال
كم عدد الفقرات في عنق الزرافة (.......)
وكم عدد الفقرات في عنق ابقرة (.......)

_______تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

حيوان الأيل

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة - شذى الزهراء*
* إجابات صحيحة سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح أم خطأ مع تصحيح الخطأ إن وجد*

*الفهد من الحيوانات المعرضة للأنقراض (----------)*

----------


## ابو طارق

الفهد من الحيوانات المعرضة للأنقراض* (صح)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح والدي سيتم التقييم :)*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح ام خطأ مع تصحيح الخطا إن وجد :*
*@@@*

* تمتلك الحشرات نخاع شوكي في تركيب جسمها (---------)*
*يتصل جسم النمل الابيض الصدر والبطن مباشرة بدون خصر (----------)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صح ام خطأ مع تصحيح الخطا إن وجد :*
> *@@@*
> 
> *تمتلك الحشرات نخاع شوكي في تركيب جسمها (خطأ) لاتمتلك ..*
> *يتصل جسم النمل الابيض الصدر والبطن مباشرة بدون خصر (صح)*



اخبااركِ خيووة؟
ربي يعطيكِ الف عاافيه عيون..
وكل عام وانتي بالف خير..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حمد لله بخير شكرا على السؤال عزيزتي لاخلا ولاعدم من طلاتج الحلوة* 
*وإجابات صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء سيتم التقييم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماذا تعني كلمة الراكون في لغة سكان أمريكا الشمالية الأصليين ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الراكون تعني الحيوان الذي يدلك بيديه ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الحيوان الذي يدلك بيديه*

*وانا مع  ابنتي* 

*شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح عزيزتي شذى سيتم التقييم*
*جواب صحيح والدي ربي يقويك*

----------

